
Are You Ready for the Huge Liability Facing U.S. Merchants in 2015? - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quickerbettertech/2015/02/24/theres-a-huge-liability-facing-u-s-merchants-in-2015-are-you-prepared/
======
op00to
The fact that the U.S. is going for chip and signature and not chip and PIN is
simply ludicrous. What a half-assed approach to security and a needless
difference with the rest of the civilized world.

~~~
shillster
America is the land of half-assed approaches.

------
kwhitefoot
Why has this taken so long? We have had chip and pin in Europe for years.

